# Plants dying?



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok I know amazon swords need medium light...well I dont have it. I just wanted to see what some taller plants looked like plus they were only 3 dollars each. I was just curious as to what was causing the leaves to deteriorate like they are? Heres a picture. I also wanted to know how to dose my ferts. I got CSM+B plantex. mono potassium phosphate, and potassium nitrate. How am I supposed to dose them? 
My tank is 180 gallons...its still cycling. 
192W of 6700K 10 hours a day. (its only been 4 days)


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

They look like they were grown out of water...and if so, then all those rounder leaves will die off giving way to narrower longer leaves.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

It could be it is switching to submersed growth. You just have to observe the new growth, if any. New growth will be near the base of the plant. The plant should shed emerged growth as the new submerged leaves starts to grow.
As far as the ferts go.. I mix 1 tblsp. of the dry fert in 250ml distilled water, and dose a capfull or 2. Then, after an hour or so, use your test kit and measure the amount that is present in the water. If it is more than what you need, then you will know not to dose as much.. I think the rest is self explanitory.
Then, you might want to observe how fast your tank is using up those nutrients by taking another reading the next day.
As for CSM+B, there is no test kit for it so you guess. Iron can be dosed extra as well, for deeper color


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

THanks for the answers...is it harmful for those leaves to die off in the water?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Just make sure when they are begining to rot away to cut them close to the plant. that way instead of trying to repair the damaged doomed leaves, the plant can concentrate its energy into making new growth.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok cool...so I should cut them right under the leaves? Thanks for the help


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Nahh cut them down close to the base of the plant.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

haha aww man thatll take forever to grow







thanks for the help


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

you'd be supried how quick swords shoot out new leaves once they get goin.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> you'd be supried how quick swords shoot out new leaves once they get goin.


I noticed that myself ime


----------

